# Awesome hedgehog accessories



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been looking at this woman's hedgehog accessories for a long time now on facebook. Unfortunately she doesn't seem to speak english but her things are amazing. http://articulosparamascotas.webnode.cl/fotogaleria/


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Those are really cool. Is there anyone in Canada does stuff like that?


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the pink house!!!


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Aww, those are so cute. I especially like the purse like carrier for hedghogs. All her things look well made and very detailed!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the little huts!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the houses and domes! They're awesome! I just made a mushroom dome cover for Poggles, but I think hers are actual stand-alone domes and such. I am really impressed. I love the little windows and trims... and grass! Thanks for sharing the link, Nancy!

Lol, now I'm going to have a make a house dome cover for Poggles


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

How did u find her? I love her stuff!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They do remind me of little gingerbread houses because some of the window work etc is so elaborate.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Those are some cute things. I will be making some tunnels up for my quilly boogers soon!  

Also those little houses totally look like these ikea kids houses they had a few years back, so cute!


----------

